# Apiary near Birmingham Alabama



## dnrobert24 (Sep 21, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if there is an Apiary near Birmingham, Alabama where I can buy three to twelve pounds of honey?
Thanks!


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

If you didn't get email from other post let me know. I'm +-45 miles north, Just little off I65.


----------

